# Honda GX 340



## PR2223 (Dec 2, 2006)

I am looking for the head bolt torque & con rod bearing cap torque. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Connection Rod Bolt Torque (N~M = 14, kg-m=1.4, 10 lbs/ft)

Cylinder Head Bolt Torque (N~M = 35, kg-m=3.5, 25 lbs/ft)


----------

